# trio \ DEF (Drouin/Eagles/Froman): CD/download now available



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

*trio \ DEF (Drouin/Eagles/Froman): updated w/ review links, etc.*










Very proud of this recording. Original, challenging contemporary jazz featuring Montreal's Marc-Andre Drouin (bass), myself (Ottawa's Wayne Eagles, guitar) and NYC's Ian Froman (drums). Live-off-the-floor with a focus on interaction/interplay. 

You can preview clips at CD Baby + purchase CDs/downloads
Also on iTunes and Amazon (download only, clips)
Further purchase options c/o the WayneEagles.com Music Store

Our website: http://trioDEF.com
Press Sheet c/o Dan Bilawsky (All About Jazz)


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

trio \ DEF's All About Jazz Musicians Profile
All About Jazz Jazz News
All About Jazz Download of the Day
New! trio \ DEF Twitter feed


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Step Tempest review: http://bit.ly/1IZ9PlI (scroll down)


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

4 star review today c/o All About Jazz: http://www.allaboutjazz.com/trio-def-trio--def-tetraartist-review-by-dave-wayne.php
Please visit trioDEF.com for purchase options.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Take Five Q&A @ All About Jazz: http://www.allaboutjazz.com/take-fi...of-trio--def-wayne-eagles-by-wayne-eagles.php


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Review at The Gear Page c/o freelance NYC guitarist Richard Huddleston: http://www.thegearpage.net/board/in...ted-w-review-links-etc.1599915/#post-20745487


----------

